# Production Expert Christmas Prize Draw - over $30k of prizes to be won!



## MelD (Dec 2, 2021)

It's that time of year again folks, the annual Expert Christmas prize draw!

Throughout December we are offering you the chance to win one of three incredible bundles of software prizes donated by our generous partners. In total, these three bundles are worth over a massive $30,000!

Each bundle has been specially curated to meet the needs of a particular area of production, they are…

*Post Production Bundle* ($13,800 value)

*Music Production Bundle* ($10,500 value)

*Composer Bundle* ($6,600 value)

For full details on what is in each bundle and how to enter visit https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/win-source/win-over-30000-worth-of-audio-production-software


----------



## AkashicBird (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi, thanks for launching this competition. But I wonder, unless I missed it, is there no guidelines as to what type of entry we have to send? Just any personal work is fine?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2021)

AkashicBird said:


> Hi, thanks for launching this competition. But I wonder, unless I missed it, is there no guidelines as to what type of entry we have to send? Just any personal work is fine?


You don’t even have to send anything. Just enter the raffle.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You don’t even have to send anything. Just enter the raffle.


An interesting gimmick. I normally ignore such; but I like these guys. This appears innocent enough: answer a few simple marketing questions, send your e-mail. Done.

If I win can I blame it on Doc?  [joking]


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2021)

Bill, I just hope you win, because I have thoroughly enjoyed your compositions this last year.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Bill, I just hope you win, because I have thoroughly enjoyed your compositions this last year.


Aww...t'would be nice! The composer bundle definitely steers me into new territory as most of the products are new to me (had to look up some of them).

Doing this has me now wanting to write to Santa. Will revise once I figger how to spel bettr:


----------



## MelD (Dec 8, 2021)

AkashicBird said:


> Hi, thanks for launching this competition. But I wonder, unless I missed it, is there no guidelines as to what type of entry we have to send? Just any personal work is fine?


Hi, as doctoremmet confirmed, it's just a couple of easy questions to answer about your set up and which bundle you'd like to win - very little work and effort involved! Good luck!


----------

